# "One Size Fits All"



## Annelle (Jul 14, 2011)

Grrr...

I just got an e-mail from a store about a new "One size fits all" product that they have.  I HATE One size fits all! They NEVER fit!

Granted, I'm very petite (I fit sizes 00P and 0P), so everything's always going to be too big for me anyway, but still.  The United States as a society is vastly overweight -- so either they need to make one size fits all be larger to cater to the obese, making it LARGE for "normal" sized people, or it will be too small for the obese people...either way always being way too big for me.

But still...stores ALWAYS advertise as their things being SOOOOO great cause one size will fit everyone, and all it means to me is that they never bothered making sizes that might actually give me a chance to fit one




Grr!

/endrant

LOL


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 14, 2011)

I understand what you are saying.  One size does not fit all!  I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum.  I'm short and a plus-sized girl, so there's not much that fits me out there anyway.  It's a real score if I can spend an entire day shopping and come away with maybe 3 tops and 1 bottom.  It's terrrible!  They either make things that are way too old for my age, or the top is big enough, but then the bust is too big. same with pants, too tight in the waist, fits just right in the rear and thighs, fits in the waist and then the rear and legs are too big.  I'm just not proportioned right.  But I shouldn't have to change to fit the clothing, the clothing should be made to fit me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I really like the store Deb and CJ Banks.  Have to be careful with CJ Banks b/c lots is too old looking for me.  But all in all, one size doesn't not fit all.  Regular sized tshirts are form fitting anymore.  That doesn't fit us plus-sized girls.  It's meant to fit the smaller gals, definintely not us bigger gals.


----------



## Andi (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I just donÂ´t get the "one size fits all" concept, not even with Halloween costumes lol.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 14, 2011)

Halloween costumes are terrible, too.  I remember trying to fit my son in them when he was growing up and he was taller than average and just a string bean. LOL  So I always ordered really cool costumes from online for my son growing up and like I mentioned he is tall and skinny and the costumes never fit quite right, but we always made them work.  Once he hit 5'9'' I quit buying him things online b/c he's now 16 and tall and skinny.  He has to buy pants that are too big around just to get the length!  Poor kid.  And I'm in the exact opposite boat.  So either way, we both hate shopping b/c nothing fits us!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 14, 2011)

I only have one brand of halloween costumes that will fit me, because they specialize in skimpy tiny costumes, and on somebody of my size they actually fit like "normal" costumes should.  But I went and visited their factory recently, and do you know what they said?  Their primary market is for the plus sized industry (a lot of companies don't tend to make sexy costumes for plus sized women, or if they make a plus sized costume it's just more fabric and the opposite of sexy) so they have more XXL's than they do XS's.  doh!

at least it's not 1 size fits all!  They know that small people and big people have different needs.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2011)

Go to Metrotown in Burnaby, BC... all the clothes are catered to tiny Asians.  Go to Surrey, BC and they'll all be on sale because eveyone's both all the larger sizes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now most packaging says.. One size fits Most.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grrr...
> 
> ...


----------

